# The



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

What breed of Cochin is this?


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

She's all black the sun makes here look different


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I wish I knew what variety she is, She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Partridge Cochin.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess "The" is the hen's name


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

No name yet. The kids wait until they get older. Went young they are miss black, miss blue, or salt and pepper. So they do it based on color. Until they decide if they are going to sale them. If they don't sell them they name them.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

He named them on the way to tag them for 4h the black one is poppy and the Partridge is ginger.


----------

